# Tail lights



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

i would also like to know!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If Carid.com has them on their site it doesn't matter.

Even if they aren't plu-n play you can return them for free and probably get a discount on your next purchase with your full refund for them being stupid enough to give you overseas versions.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

I am just curious as to why it has been over a month and Car ID has not responded to this thread. I think it warrants an answer and I believe there are many that would like to know. Also if they are plug n play; I am sure it would be great for sales. Car ID where are you?


----------



## Rockerxink820 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just pm them directly 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

They Just posted, im pretty sure they just come on here to spam? You best bet and what i found effective was go to their site and click the chat now button or somthing worked for me and they were very helpfull


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

seaux cajun said:


> I noticed on your site that you are now selling new tail lights for the cruze. Are they really plug and play or are they like the overseas version that say they are plug and play but need rewiring. Also if there is any way that we can get some pictures of the product that would be great.


Sorry for the late reply, guys! My answer is - if our tail lights plugs match your stock ones - it's plug and play. If not, one need some rewiring. Simple as that. But most of our lighting products are fully compatible.


----------

